# A possible tune for '13 and '14 TT's? Neuspeed's piggyback power module.



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Apparently this is has only been released on the MK6 Gen 2.5 / Gen 3 ECU's, but is very intriguing to the tuning world. A piggyback system that will not be detected and won't throw a TD1 code. I have put a call into the tech at Neuspeed to see if this is compatible with our cars, and have my fingers crossed on the response.











NEUSPEED Power Module is a device which easily allows anybody to upgrade the performance of their 1.8 TSI and 2.0 TSI (Gen 2.5 or Gen3 engine) without reducing the reliability or integrity of the engine, clutch and driveline. This is the simplest and best alternative or option to chip tuning. The NEUSPEED Power Module is an all new design, not some rebranded 3rd party product. It is a plug and play box that intercepts at the MAP and Boost sensors and can be installed or removed within minutes without any detection. There is a convenient two position switch for 91+ premium fuel and 100+ octane race fuel for maximum HP output. The electrical components are housed in a billet aluminum enclosure which is protected from the elements and is designed and manufactured to be positioned within the engine bay of your vehicle. The wire harness is manufactured using automotive quality wiring which is both oil and heat resistant, and has the same OE water proof connectors as used on your engine.

Two position switch:

91+ Premium Fuel / 4 PSI Increase
100+ Octane Fuel / 6 PSI Increase
Power / Torque Gain:

1.8 TSI: 35+ HP / 35 ft./lbs.Torque
2.0 TSI: 40+ HP / 40 ft/lbs.Torque
Features:

Increases boost by modifying the charge pressure and map sensor readings

Allows ECU to remain in control of boost
The actual boost is increased by a precise amount
Boost is increased in a gradual, progressive fashion
Uses the closed loop control of the ECU to increase boost
Readings in the vacuum region are stock

No effect on cold start
No effect on warm-up
No change to idle, cruise and moderate acceleration modes of operation
Retains stock ECU programming

No change to factory ECU programming, communication or safety protocols
No ECU TD1 code to void manufactures warranty
Not effected by ECU reprogramming by the dealer
Makes use of existing ECU programming for higher boost levels
Correct fuel and timing is maintained
Easy Installation

Plug-and-play intercept at Boost and MAP sensor connector locations
Installation or removal can be completed in a few minutes
No trace Power Module was ever there after removal
Notes:

Fits: 2013.5-15 VW Jetta GLI & Turbo Beetle 2.0 TSI 210HP and 2014-15 Beetle, Golf 7, Jetta & Passat 1.8 TSI engines.

CARB Pending. Emission testing to be California compliant and any states that follow.

Designed and Engineered Camarillo, California. Made in USA


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice, keep us posted. I've been wanting a tune but don't have the balls to void my warranty.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Very encouraging. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

**UPDATE TODAY**

Today, I finally got in touch with Jerry, the technician behind Neuspeed's Power Module.

I got some promising information for the '13 and '14 Audi TT.

Apparently, there are 3 different generations of engines for the 2013 and 2014 VAG vehicles. They are... Gen 2, Gen 2.5 and Gen 3. The power module that was recently released is specific to Generation 2.5 engines on certain VW vehicles. 

Jerry tells me that Neuspeed is currently in development for power modules on Generation 3 and Generation 2 engines, that include the A3 and TT vehicles. You might be asking which generation engine is on our cars? Well, Jerry asked me to email him a picture of my engine bay to determine the specifics, and I got a reply back after a few minutes. He reports that my 2014 engine is Generation 2 without MAF. He also states this is the most powerful generation among all 3 series. With that being said, I asked him if there will be any power differences between Generations, and he could not comment. 

In talking further into the conversation, he tells me that the Generation 2 power module should hopefully be out for our vehicles by the end of November at the latest, and feels it may even be sooner. He states they will release the Gen3 version first, followed by Gen2. 

He tells me it will be phenomenal. 

If anyone has any further questions, feel free to give him a shout. He was a great guy to talk to.

Will post up any further updates as they come in.

T.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder what generation 2013 TT I have?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^

Most likely, we have the same engine. 

Look into your engine bay. Do you have a MAF sensor at the elbow portion on the intake? If you don't have a MAF, then you have Gen 2. If there is a MAF sensor, then you will have Gen3.
This is what was stated to me by Jerry at Neuspeed. I would recommend taking a picture of your engine and sending it to his email... [email protected]. He can tell you specifically what module will fit your car.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

Gen two could be the engine that apr dynoed at 221hp and 290 tq


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I believe you are correct on that. I think it was APR that posted stock readings of those numbers. If that is the case, our cars will feel totally different with this power module. I have my fingers crossed that Neuspeed could possibly give better numbers than the current power module that is released now.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

I looked under the bonnet and I have the non maf bend gen two engine. I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like '13 and '14's are the same for the TT. 
I will let you know any further info.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Tim, did you happen to ask about other Audi models? Did he say other modules were in development...like for the TTRS maybe? :wave:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Jerry told me that they are only in works with the 1.8 and 2.0t for both VW and Audi engines. He hinted to the fact that other models will be in the future, but did not specify for the 2.5t.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Pretarion said:


> Jerry told me that they are only in works with the 1.8 and 2.0t for both VW and Audi engines. He hinted to the fact that other models will be in the future, but did not specify for the 2.5t.




Cool. I hope they crank these out for all turbo models! Even the 1.8T sees a nice gain. Piggyback tunes are a step back...but such a step forward for the Audi/VW world of tuning. Being able to sell the module makes all the difference in my mind! :thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Very true! Especially with the strict guidelines that AOA and VWOA has on modified vehicles, this is a fantastic option that will give a good amount of power, without the risk of warranty issues. Isn't this similar to the JB1 that is an option for BMW?


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome!!!! This will be a much better option for maintaining warranty. I am going to send him a pic and give him a call on Monday. Thanks for the follow up info:thumbup:


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

bonefish said:


> Any news?


I talked to him about 3 weeks ago and tried to setup being a tester but needed to do it on a Saturday and they could only do it during the week. They were looking for a tester locally.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

They are still looking for a tester. 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I was about to fully give up on this idea. Been almost a year since I talked with them.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

By chance they posted on Facebook about there power modals and I asked about progress for the audi tt. Lack of testing has been the road block. I stated that they should ask the forum community here on vwortex for a tester. So far nothing.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Was going to about a year ago. They wouldn't accommodate weekends and it was too hard for me to get up there during the week. I hope they find a tester. I'd like to see what it does.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

Can I just buy the power
Module for the 2.5 gen 2.0 and see what happens?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

You can, and in fact I thought about doing that as well, but I think the connections are different. If I am not mistaken, the gen 2.5 is for engines with MAF. Our cars have no MAF sensor, so I don't think it will work.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Someone with an S3 in our club is using it and he likes it.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

Bump to keep this alive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

